# FreeBSD 9 pftop null source



## FryShadow (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi,

I've got this strange output from my pftop which shows a null source and null destination with random of port as per attached







Anyone got same issue ? Last time I've upgrade from 8.3-R to 9.0-R

9.0-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE-p3 #0: Tue Jun 12 01:47:53 UTC 2012


----------



## SirDice (Dec 31, 2012)

Did you rebuild sysutils/pftop after the upgrade?


----------

